# Worst tile cutter ever vs. Best tile cutter ever



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

My friend, once you've used a wet saw you'll never want to use a sliding cutter again! No more ruined tiles!


----------



## mike costello (Nov 28, 2007)

If I used a wet saw for every straight cut I had to make I would still be cutting tile and not here typing to you.

A good quality slide cutter saves alot of time and alot of expensive saw blades


----------



## ManMythLegend (Dec 18, 2007)

yeah the wet saw I have took days per tile, but it was right on all the time. The sliding tile cutter from Home Depot was a gift from heaven though. Fast, and it didn't ruin 1 single tile in 98 square feet.


----------



## calison01 (Jan 23, 2010)

*Purchasing tile cutter*

I went on this site the other day can someone tell me which tile cutter they will purchase and why. Would like feed back.

Site is http://www.tilecuttingsawsite.com:icon_confused:


----------

